# Màu sắc kinh nguyệt nói gì về sức khỏe của bạn?



## thuypham (1/11/18)

Ngày “đèn đỏ” có mối liên hệ chặt chẽ với sức khỏe nền của người phụ nữ.
Với sự phát triển của khoa học và nhận thức xã hội, kinh nguyệt không còn là chủ đề cấm kị mà phụ nữ phải e dè khi nhắc đến hay tìm kiếm thông tin. Nắm rõ những yếu tố như chu kỳ, tình trạng và màu sắc kinh nguyệt là rất cần thiết để phái đẹp bảo vệ sức khỏe tốt hơn.




​Mỗi màu sắc kinh nguyệt phổ biến đều thể hiện những góc độ khác nhau về thể trạng của bạn. Ảnh: Healthline
Trong chu kỳ sắp tới, bạn nên chú ý quan sát kỹ hơn màu sắc kinh nguyệt để nắm được những dấu hiệu bất thường về sức khỏe có thể đang mắc phải.

*MÀU HỒNG NHẠT*




​Màu sắc kinh nguyệt ngả về hồng đến hồng nhạt là dấu hiệu cho thấy nồng độ estrogen thấp. Những người chạy bộ thường xuyên, chơi thể thao quá mức thường gặp tình trạng này. Nồng độ estrogen thấp có thể khiến phụ nữ bị loãng xương và dễ gãy xương, đặc biệt là sau mãn kinh.

*MÀU TRONG NHƯ NƯỚC*




​Trong vài tháng, kinh nguyệt màu trong như nước hoặc chỉ hồng rất nhạt là dấu hiệu cho thấy cơ thể bạn đang bị thiếu chất dinh dưỡng. Đây cũng là một triệu chứng của bệnh ung thư ống dẫn trứng. Dù chỉ chiếm 2% trong tổng số các bệnh ung thư phụ khoa, ung thư ống dẫn trứng vẫn đe dọa tính mạng và chất lượng sống của bạn.

*MÀU NÂU SẪM HOẶC ĐỎ SẪM*
Màu sắc kinh nguyệt, đặc biệt là trong 1-2 ngày đầu chu kỳ nếu ngả sang nâu sẫm hoặc đỏ sẫm thì đó chính là lượng máu còn sót lại từ chu kỳ trước. Khoa học hiện vẫn chưa rõ nguyên nhân của hiện tượng này, nhưng đây là dấu hiệu sinh lý bình thường, không đáng lo ngại.




​*ĐỎ SẪM, ĐẶC, NHIỀU CỤC MÁU ĐÔNG*
Nếu lượng máu chảy ra ồ ạt, có màu đỏ sẫm và nhiều cục máu đông, đó là dấu hiệu nồng độ progesterone thấp và estrogen cao. Trong phần lớn trường hợp, tình trạng này không đáng lo. Nhưng nếu lượng máu vón cục ngày càng lớn, kích thước tăng lên thì rất có thể bạn đang bị mất cân bằng nội tiết tố hoặc tệ hơn là u xơ tử cung.




​*MÀU ĐỎ PHA VỚI XÁM*
Nếu bạn chảy ít máu hơn thường lệ và máu đỏ có pha với sắc xám, hãy cân nhắc mua que thử thai. Nếu bạn đang mang thai mà gặp tình trạng này, hãy đi bệnh viện phụ sản kiểm tra vì có thể thai non đã bị sẩy. Trong những trường hợp khác, đây là dấu hiệu cho thấy bạn đã bị nhiễm STD/STI (nhiễm trùng qua đường tình dục).




​*MÀU ĐỎ TƯƠI*
Màu đỏ tươi, sáng và đều như quả dâu là dấu hiệu tốt. Đây là bằng chứng cho thấy lớp niêm mạc tử cung bong ra đúng chu kỳ, chảy xuống với mức độ phù hợp, không bị tắc nghẽn hay sót đọng. Tuy nhiên, máu đỏ tươi chảy xuống khi bạn đang mang thai lại là dấu hiệu nguy hiểm, cần được kiểm tra càng sớm càng tốt.




​*MÀU DA CAM*
Màu sắc kinh nguyệt nếu ngả sang sắc cam, vàng là dấu hiệu bạn mắc bệnh nhiễm trùng. Nếu bên cạnh đó bạn còn thấy mùi hôi, tanh và đau âm ỉ bụng dưới thì rất có thể bạn đã bị STD/STI (nhiễm trùng qua đường tình dục).




​Giờ bạn đã nắm được những cảnh báo cơ bản liên quan đến màu sắc kinh nguyệt. Từ chu kỳ này, hãy tập chú ý sát sao và lên lịch đi kiểm tra sức khỏe sớm nếu thấy bất kỳ dấu hiệu bất thường nào. Chúng tôi chúc bạn luôn khỏe mạnh!

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

